# Bow Vise



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

Seen someone post this before but was so impressed with it figured I would share. $25 at harbor freight and a bolt. Allows for full manipulation of the bow.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skottyboi34 (Aug 19, 2012)

That's pretty nice! Do you have a part number for it? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

The jaws have a notch in it that holds the bow well. Loosen the vise a tad and bow cannot fall out. Takes a few turns to actuall get out so its very safe. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## soutthpaw (Jan 4, 2017)

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-1-2-half-inch-table-swivel-vise-97160.html

posted with Skype from mobile.. excuse the weird typos


----------



## flytheedge (Dec 7, 2015)

I'll keep my Bow Grip. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiMaoriBoii69 (Jan 30, 2011)

flytheedge said:


> I'll keep my Bow Grip.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Lol not all of us can afford them more expensive bow Vises but thanks for the share anyway ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flytheedge (Dec 7, 2015)

But they can afford a $300-$400 Spot Hogg sight? There aren't too many places where a guy can skimp off in archery, let alone tools to work on them. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

My point was I had the more expensive vises. I got out of archery for awhile and setting my shop and bow back up was not cheap. This vise cost 25 bucks and is as good as any I have owned. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

Oh and it also can function as a normal vise. What else can your bow vise do?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiMaoriBoii69 (Jan 30, 2011)

flytheedge said:


> But they can afford a $300-$400 Spot Hogg sight? There aren't too many places where a guy can skimp off in archery, let alone tools to work on them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I would love to own a $300-$400 spot Hogg but the reality is I don't champ ..so what is it about this clamp that doesn't please you ..I see that it swivels, tilts and rotates ..I also see your angle in regards to quality starts at tools all the way through to equipment one uses ..I feel this item is awesome enough to gain excellent results and things in NZ cost an arm and a leg to purchase in this country especially archer and bow hunting goodies from America ..and this is DIY section ain't it ..got to give it some ups at least for that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnarcher (Oct 11, 2004)

I went with something that can clamp around the grip. I didn't want to take off my stabilizer and wrist sling every time. I picked this up on ebay for $34 and you can also get it on Amazon. It is a Conquer Bench Mount bicycle work stand. They make two models and this one I think works the best. It is fully adjustable and can position your bow in any position. The clamp is adjustable and it has a protective rubber coating so it won't damage my bow.


----------



## KiwiMaoriBoii69 (Jan 30, 2011)

mnarcher said:


> I went with something that can clamp around the grip. I didn't want to take off my stabilizer and wrist sling every time. I picked this up on ebay for $34 and you can also get it on Amazon. It is a Conquer Bench Mount bicycle work stand. They make two models and this one I think works the best. It is fully adjustable and can position your bow in any position. The clamp is adjustable and it has a protective rubber coating so it won't damage my bow.
> 
> View attachment 5397033
> 
> ...


Ok that is a awesome idea as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flytheedge (Dec 7, 2015)

A bow was never intended to be put into a vise through the stabilizer hole. Over time, you weaken the internal threads. The entire insert can pull out, and you can definitely booger up the aluminium threads. The riser was never designed to handle that sort of load. The limbs, however ARE designed to be flexible and can be pressed. 

For my money, I'll purchase a tool designed for the job ahead of saving a few bucks for the short term and something nasty going wrong with my bow. 

Just because you find something in an online forum doesn't equate to an idea being based on good judgement or even having merit on its own. 



Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiMaoriBoii69 (Jan 30, 2011)

flytheedge said:


> A bow was never intended to be put into a vise through the stabilizer hole. Over time, you weaken the internal threads. The entire insert can pull out, and you can definitely booger up the aluminium threads. The riser was never designed to handle that sort of load. The limbs, however ARE designed to be flexible and can be pressed.
> 
> For my money, I'll purchase a tool designed for the job ahead of saving a few bucks for the short term and something nasty going wrong with my bow.
> 
> ...


Fair enough you must be tuning your bow everyday then ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flytheedge (Dec 7, 2015)

Between my wife's bow and mine, I am tinkering quite often. that probably makes a difference. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

flytheedge said:


> A bow was never intended to be put into a vise through the stabilizer hole. Over time, you weaken the internal threads. The entire insert can pull out, and you can definitely booger up the aluminium threads. The riser was never designed to handle that sort of load. The limbs, however ARE designed to be flexible and can be pressed.
> 
> For my money, I'll purchase a tool designed for the job ahead of saving a few bucks for the short term and something nasty going wrong with my bow.
> 
> ...


I agree with what your saying. Vise is used once for initial set up. Any peep work or anything that is stressful on the bow goes in the ez green. Not sure why you would be applying any heavy stress to a bow in a vise weather its limb or stabilizer mounted. Only thing my vise was ever used for is rest and d loop set up. Buy hey its not for you thats cool. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flytheedge (Dec 7, 2015)

Just as long as you're not working on my ewuioment, guy it's all good. Lol

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

flytheedge said:


> Just as long as you're not working on my ewuioment, guy it's all good. Lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Ha im sure neither of us would let each other touch our bows. We can all agree to that. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flytheedge (Dec 7, 2015)

Haha well said. I just wanted to warn others before your advice led to messed up bows. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## flytheedge (Dec 7, 2015)

I actually have an X Press. I can do it all. 😎

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

Agreed good thinking. You should probably email all the compainies that make stabilizer mounted vises as well. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flytheedge (Dec 7, 2015)

Hmmm. Wonder why Lancaster doesn't carry stabilizer mounted vises? 

They do carry portable bow presses, which I've used successfully on several bow models. They're a great asset if you're in a bind. But you probably use one on the regular. Lol. 

Like I said before, it's your equipment. I literally can't possibly care any less how you tie a D-Loop, what equipment you use, or what release you shoot. 

Using a $25 vise from harbor freight isn't going to make your dick grow longer. Sorry Guy. 



Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

flytheedge said:


> Hmmm. Wonder why Lancaster doesn't carry stabilizer mounted vises?
> 
> One could use a Portable Bow Press on a Hoyt, but you certainly run the risk of snapping the limbs. You probably use one on your bow don't you? 😂😂😂😂
> 
> ...


No I use an ez green. And no pressure or torque on the bow when its in the vise. I bet you torque the bow around in your vise to wear the print off the limbs huh. I bet your bows are always in your vise. [emoji38] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flytheedge (Dec 7, 2015)

Glad you cracked yourself up there. Lol

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey man its not for you. Thats ok. Remember your posting in the diy section. If a stab vise is not for you then thats fine. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCanAm (Dec 19, 2016)

Seriously! flytheedge, why are you trolling a diy section to brag about your expensive off the shelf equipment?! Lame!


----------



## elvspec (Feb 2, 2014)

TheCanAm said:


> Seriously! flytheedge, why are you trolling a diy section to brag about your expensive off the shelf equipment?! Lame!


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## flytheedge (Dec 7, 2015)

OK. When ya'll strip out your threads or threaded insert, I don't want to see complaints on here. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

flytheedge said:


> A bow was never intended to be put into a vise through the stabilizer hole. Over time, you weaken the internal threads. The entire insert can pull out, and you can definitely booger up the aluminium threads. The riser was never designed to handle that sort of load. The limbs, however ARE designed to be flexible and can be pressed.
> 
> For my money, I'll purchase a tool designed for the job ahead of saving a few bucks for the short term and something nasty going wrong with my bow.
> 
> ...


What a stupid statement. I have bows from the 90s that the stab insert has never suffered and structural damage from using it in a vise or threading stabs on and off for years. Guess the engineers of particular bow manufacturer that I shoot have engineered this piece really well. Aluminum insert huh? Not on my bows. What bow manufacture uses aluminum inserts?
Hell, pro shop in town does it on every bow they set up and service. But, what would they know when compared to a douche nozzle of your stature?

Sent from my DL1010Q using Tapatalk


----------



## flytheedge (Dec 7, 2015)

I've NEVER seen a pro sho vyp utilize a bow vise that utilizes the stabilizer hole for manipulation. 

Again, do what you want with your equipment. I have no reason to "brag" about my equipment. 
I simply stated what I used after being asked. 


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## flytheedge (Dec 7, 2015)

I think what it boils down to is you guys cannot afford to spend the money on the correct tools to do your own work on your bow equipment. So then you find methods to cut corners where otherwise you wouldn't have to. 

I'd venture to say 80% of you are completely broke after making the purchase of a new bow that you go as short as putting a $40 rest on a $1000+ bow model. 

Again, it's your method. Your money. Though it's arguable how intelligent those methods are. I have yet to find a single YouTube video of a professional level Archer using this method of bow vise. 

Like really OP, you have a Spot Hogg sight, where even if you found one used, would still run you a minimum of $100. You seriously can't afford a proper bow vise? 

And yeah, the threads in the stabilizer holes are aluminium. The bolts that go in them are steel. Anyone have any guesses what a soda can is made of? Hint. They're not made of steel. 😂😂... My wife, who knows little of archery, has the common sense to gather all this. I'd let her work on my bow before all you idiots. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

I have that Harbor Freight vise - it is The Shizznit for just about anything you can think to use it on (gunsmithing, archery, whatever). WELL worth it, especially if you sign-up for their emails and can get a 20%-off coupon for the purchase. Very well-made for a cheap Chinese-slave-labour item.

I also like that bicycle vise, and when I get my little workshop set up I want one of those for bow work.

A man can Never have enough extra hands.


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

flytheedge said:


> I think what it boils down to is you guys cannot afford to spend the money on the correct tools to do your own work on your bow equipment. So then you find methods to cut corners where otherwise you wouldn't have to.
> 
> I'd venture to say 80% of you are completely broke after making the purchase of a new bow that you go as short as putting a $40 rest on a $1000+ bow model.
> 
> ...


Haha listen to what your saying on a forum. Just take a second to think about the route you went. I would bet you actually dont even work on your own bow. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiMaoriBoii69 (Jan 30, 2011)

flytheedge said:


> I'll keep my Bow Grip.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Dude no one asked you your opinion you just chucked it out there ..go back to the start of thread and you will read yourself no one asked ..tbh I couldn't give to cahoots about professionals and the equipment that are available to them ..

I have met folk that have had the best money can buy and were absolutely crap and folk who had ingenuity but not the funds, just kill it ..it's not the tools of the trade ..it's the quality of the tradesman 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flytheedge (Dec 7, 2015)

"Oh and it also can function as a normal vise. What else can your bow vise do?" - OP. 

In response to that question, I simply stated I use an X Press. 

I'm done with this post. Y'all are complete idiots. Again, do what you want to your own equipment. That is your right as American citizens just as it's my right to exercise my First Amendment rights. 

You'll spend $25+ tax on a vise that will put torque on aluminum threads (breaks all common sense) when you can buy an Apple Archery vise for $55 shipped brand new on eBay. 

It's not the tools and it's not the tradesman. It's the intellectual mind at play, or lack thereof in your cases. 

I do love your outside the box thinking. However, in this case, your lack of common sense is prevailing against you. 

All people are created equal. *Not all minds are created equal.*


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

flytheedge said:


> "Oh and it also can function as a normal vise. What else can your bow vise do?" - OP.
> 
> In response to that question, I simply stated I use an X Press.
> 
> ...


Bahahaha Bahahaha...hold on whew bahahaha. You are so hurt.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flytheedge (Dec 7, 2015)

Read this forum. This guy tried the stabilizer bow vise method and now warns against it. Doesn't take a genius to figure it out. I know I'm Pre-Law, but come on lol....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1410550


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

Haha thought you were done? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey maybe were all just going thru bowhaunting withdraws? Think coming up with diy threads helps us get thru the off season. Anyway spring turkey is coming. Good luck everyone. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flytheedge (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm a firm believer in citing my sources. There's a witness for whatever it's worth. I tried to educate you without going into the mathematics (though I could). Do what you will with the information at hand. Sometimes people learn better through the method of hard knocks... :darkbeer:


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

Seriously man we all know the risks of a stab vise. I will assure you me using one will never strip any threads. Anyone torquing their bow around in any vise isnt smart. I myself only use a vise to level things up. If I were doing any other work I wouldnt use it. But you are missing what this post was all about. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## elvspec (Feb 2, 2014)

flytheedge said:


> "Oh and it also can function as a normal vise. What else can your bow vise do?" - OP.
> 
> In response to that question, I simply stated I use an X Press.
> 
> ...


Move on twit.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

flytheedge said:


> I think what it boils down to is you guys cannot afford to spend the money on the correct tools to do your own work on your bow equipment. So then you find methods to cut corners where otherwise you wouldn't have to.
> 
> I'd venture to say 80% of you are completely broke after making the purchase of a new bow that you go as short as putting a $40 rest on a $1000+ bow model.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4640009
What's wrong bro......couldn't find enough$$$ to buy a real metal bench? Why cheap out with a cheap DIY wood stand/bench?
Guy like you should buy the best.




Sent from my DL1010Q using Tapatalk


----------



## xxclaro (Jul 5, 2006)

flytheedge said:


> "Oh and it also can function as a normal vise. What else can your bow vise do?" - OP.
> 
> In response to that question, I simply stated I use an X Press.
> 
> ...


Hey, we get it, your too incompetent to figure out how to use something safely without detailed instructions. Thats ok, they make expensive equipment so that guys like you can feel safe. Those that can, build...those that can't ,buy.


----------



## catdaddy (Aug 8, 2003)

What a dick..... Yup!


----------



## py2o3434 (Mar 9, 2016)

good find


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

LeonBaran said:


> Haha thought you were done?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Savage!!

Remember, he's PRE-law.... another detail he wasn't asked about but was shared anyway.

Good laugh to start the day. I love the DIY section! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

mnarcher said:


> I went with something that can clamp around the grip. I didn't want to take off my stabilizer and wrist sling every time. I picked this up on ebay for $34 and you can also get it on Amazon. It is a Conquer Bench Mount bicycle work stand. They make two models and this one I think works the best. It is fully adjustable and can position your bow in any position. The clamp is adjustable and it has a protective rubber coating so it won't damage my bow.
> 
> View attachment 5397033
> 
> ...


I like the looks of this. I may look into one. Have you gotten to use it enough to report back on functionality?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

LeonBaran said:


> Seriously man we all know the risks of a stab vise. I will assure you me using one will never strip any threads. Anyone torquing their bow around in any vise isnt smart. I myself only use a vise to level things up. If I were doing any other work I wouldnt use it. But you are missing what this post was all about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes, we do know the risks, I agree! And as one other fella pointed out, most bows have steel inserts for stabs... I have owned a few that did not. So the argument about aluminum threads is weak at best IMO.

I mitigated that particular risk by using a quick disconnect when I owned those particular bows. I've seen guys use a QD in conjunction with a stab hole vise. Worked fine.

And on the off chance you have a bow with plain old aluminum threads tapped into the riser for the stab AND you happen to damage them, it can be fixed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnarcher (Oct 11, 2004)

PowerLineman83 said:


> I like the looks of this. I may look into one. Have you gotten to use it enough to report back on functionality?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have used it a lot in the past month. It works great. I have had my Insanity in it numerous times as well as my two boys Infinite Edges getting those setup. It is a bit high on my bench but that is because I have it mounted on a 2x10 so that it is portable. I can clamp it on my bench or take it with me and clamp it down to use it if needed. I looked at it last night and I could cut a few inches off of each post that joins together and that would lower it some. I will have to see if becomes an issue later on before I do that. The clamp is really secure on the grip. The rubber jaws have not laid a single mark on my riser. I think I could also clamp on the limb if I wanted but I think it works best on the grip. The clamp just fits between the bottom of the arrow shelf and the top of the string stop. I can rotate it 360 degrees if I needed to and I can spin it so that I can have it upright, strings up, front of riser up or any angle in between.

If you want some closer pictures of it in action I can take a few tonight a post them tomorrow for you.


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

mnarcher said:


> Yeah I have used it a lot in the past month. It works great. I have had my Insanity in it numerous times as well as my two boys Infinite Edges getting those setup. It is a bit high on my bench but that is because I have it mounted on a 2x10 so that it is portable. I can clamp it on my bench or take it with me and clamp it down to use it if needed. I looked at it last night and I could cut a few inches off of each post that joins together and that would lower it some. I will have to see if becomes an issue later on before I do that. The clamp is really secure on the grip. The rubber jaws have not laid a single mark on my riser. I think I could also clamp on the limb if I wanted but I think it works best on the grip. The clamp just fits between the bottom of the arrow shelf and the top of the string stop. I can rotate it 360 degrees if I needed to and I can spin it so that I can have it upright, strings up, front of riser up or any angle in between.
> 
> If you want some closer pictures of it in action I can take a few tonight a post them tomorrow for you.


Sure! I'd love to see more pix.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmc074 (Jan 17, 2017)

LeonBaran said:


> Hey maybe were all just going thru bowhaunting withdraws? Think coming up with diy threads helps us get thru the off season. Anyway spring turkey is coming. Good luck everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This is what matters! Lookin to bow hunt some turkeys myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ekp319Devin (Dec 4, 2016)

interesting


----------



## bowhunter1531 (Aug 21, 2012)

marking this to try later.


----------



## mnarcher (Oct 11, 2004)

Ok took some pictures last night. Sorry for the delay and I can't get them to rotate correctly.


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnarcher (Oct 11, 2004)

Couple more. I was thinking that if I don't like the way the teeth limit adjustment in getting the bow perfectly level I could always cut a piece of rubber gasket and put that between the teeth. Then I think I could spin it how ever I want and get it perfectly level. But for now it works great.


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

Anyone try one of these? :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.medicinestone.com

Here's a stab hole vise that's probably been around longer than our future barrister has been alive. Found in many pro shops for decades and most likely far more expensive than whatever he's bragging about owning.


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

skynight said:


> http://www.medicinestone.com
> 
> Here's a stab hole vise that's probably been around longer than our future barrister had been alive. Found in many pro shops for decades and most likely far more expensive than whatever he's bragging about owning.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

flytheedge said:


> Read this forum. This guy tried the stabilizer bow vise method and now warns against it. Doesn't take a genius to figure it out. I know I'm Pre-Law, but come on lol....
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1410550


Now you mention you are pre-law as if that will add credibility to your statements or make us think any less of you. Do you want to share your IQ or your GPA as well since you are trying to tell us how important you think you are.....

My bow has steel threads for the stabilizer....


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

OhWell said:


> Now you mention you are pre-law as if that will add credibility to your statements or make us think any less of you. Do you want to share your IQ or your GPA as well since you are trying to tell us how important you think you are.....
> 
> My bow has steel threads for the stabilizer....


Careful now
I see his first "slander" lawsuit coming from this thread! 


Sent from my VS425 using Tapatalk


----------



## KjKlump (Aug 28, 2013)

You would think being pre law he would know that the First Amendment is invalid on somebody else's social media site.
You give that up on forums, FB and the like when you hit that "I accept" box. Maybe he'll comeback after "post law" if he isn't busy chasing ambulances.

I like that bike vise because I would have to take off my quick connect in order to use the other.

I'm assuming it holds pretty well for a reserve?


----------



## bearlodge10 (Jul 12, 2010)

What a great thought... We are always out thinking things aren't we


----------



## xxclaro (Jul 5, 2006)

I bought the bike vise after seeing this thread,and it works just as well as I had hoped. Very secure,adjustable and great price too.


----------



## Nevada-Smith (Jan 12, 2017)

xxclaro said:


> I bought the bike vise after seeing this thread,and it works just as well as I had hoped. Very secure,adjustable and great price too.


Here's is a clever DIY bike vise whose plans can be modified to eliminate the tripod so it can be bolted to a bench top for archery use:

http://afajarito.blogspot.com/2010/01/diy-portable-bike-repair-stand.html

And an even simpler version: http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/diy-portable-adjustable-bike-repair-stand-583501.html#post6698522


----------



## uncleda2002 (Sep 19, 2016)

I got one of those orange bike vises to work on my bows after seeing it on this forum ($35 on Amazon). Works great.Can't beat the price. I bolted it to a 3/4" plywood base to make it portable. I use a big C-clamp to quick-clamp to hold it down on a desk, coffee table, or even a tailgate at the "range". Can't see me ever spending $50-$100 more for a tool just because it says "bow-vise" on the box.

Thanks all for a great idea.


----------



## Rut on 88 (Jul 9, 2016)

thats a good idea


----------



## bmwlife1976 (Feb 18, 2015)

I just bought one of the bike buses. I can't wait to try it out. Thanks for the great idea

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## longrangejoe (Jul 30, 2016)

great idea!


----------



## michaelgentry87 (Dec 23, 2014)

How about the pse tuning vise😎

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_hunter88 (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow, I've never understood why some people feel the need to try and flaunt that they could afford something more expensive than the average joe. Also to try and say that because someone bought a $1000 bow that they should be able to afford high end archery equipment is ******ed. Did you ever pull you're head out of you're ass for air to think that maybe what someone saved to pay for that bow didn't leave them the spare change to just go buy top dollar archery tools. Everyone may not have that much freed up funds. I don't like to be rude.. but you sir are a twat. 

I really like the bike vice, keep up the good work guys. ?


----------



## jc_at_aq (Nov 14, 2015)

+1 for the bike repair stand idea! I was about to drop some money buying a bow vice or waste some time making a bow vice before I read this thread. Instead, I just grabbed the Park Tools bike repair stand sitting in my garage and clamped it on my riser. I was able to easily level the riser, mount a new sight, and set my 1st, 2nd , and 3rd axes. Worked great!


----------



## stanmc55 (Sep 29, 2010)

flytheedge said:


> A bow was never intended to be put into a vise through the stabilizer hole. Over time, you weaken the internal threads. The entire insert can pull out, and you can definitely booger up the aluminium threads. The riser was never designed to handle that sort of load. The limbs, however ARE designed to be flexible and can be pressed.
> 
> For my money, I'll purchase a tool designed for the job ahead of saving a few bucks for the short term and something nasty going wrong with my bow.
> 
> ...


My bows have stainless steel inserts for the stabs.......


REMEMBER the ALAMO!!!


----------



## stanmc55 (Sep 29, 2010)

flytheedge said:


> OK. When ya'll strip out your threads or threaded insert, I don't want to see complaints on here.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I would think by now that NOBODY cares what you do or do not want to see on here. 

Pretty sure most of us don't want to see YOU here.....


REMEMBER the ALAMO!!!


----------



## stanmc55 (Sep 29, 2010)

flytheedge said:


> Read this forum. This guy tried the stabilizer bow vise method and now warns against it. Doesn't take a genius to figure it out. I know I'm Pre-Law, but come on lol....
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1410550


Hahaha! Everyone here is Pre-law!!!!! 


What a ham!!!!! Roflmfao!!!!


REMEMBER the ALAMO!!!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

mnarcher said:


> I went with something that can clamp around the grip. I didn't want to take off my stabilizer and wrist sling every time. I picked this up on ebay for $34 and you can also get it on Amazon. It is a Conquer Bench Mount bicycle work stand. They make two models and this one I think works the best. It is fully adjustable and can position your bow in any position. The clamp is adjustable and it has a protective rubber coating so it won't damage my bow.
> 
> View attachment 5397033
> 
> ...


I logged into A.T. for the first time in quite awhile looking for ideas about a vice to replace the apple version I have in the home shop. Have had that model for years now and was never really happy with it. Internet search showed, what I considered, ridiculous prices for these items. Anyways, saw your post on this bike stand and ordered it. Thanks for posting that, real good idea.


----------



## Boaringbruno (Sep 14, 2017)

Good info, thx.


----------



## Boaringbruno (Sep 14, 2017)

Who can offer advice on an economical bow press?


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

RVA said:


> My point was I had the more expensive vises. I got out of archery for awhile and setting my shop and bow back up was not cheap. This vise cost 25 bucks and is as good as any I have owned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


yep,ive been using a vise like this for a few years works just fine


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

KiwiMaoriBoii69 said:


> I would love to own a $300-$400 spot Hogg but the reality is I don't champ ..so what is it about this clamp that doesn't please you ..I see that it swivels, tilts and rotates ..I also see your angle in regards to quality starts at tools all the way through to equipment one uses ..I feel this item is awesome enough to gain excellent results and things in NZ cost an arm and a leg to purchase in this country especially archer and bow hunting goodies from America ..and this is DIY section ain't it ..got to give it some ups at least for that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ive been using a vise like this for years, good all around vice for anything including bow


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

RVA said:


> My point was I had the more expensive vises. I got out of archery for awhile and setting my shop and bow back up was not cheap. This vise cost 25 bucks and is as good as any I have owned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





KiwiMaoriBoii69 said:


> Fair enough you must be tuning your bow everyday then ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i been using this kind of vice for work on my bows for years now,ive never had any damaged threads or anything for that matter. little too much drama there


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

i dont think so but ok


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

flytheedge said:


> OK. When ya'll strip out your threads or threaded insert, I don't want to see complaints on here.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


too much doomsday


----------



## Gold54bs (Oct 24, 2021)

Looks like a handy little tool to have around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

flytheedge said:


> I think what it boils down to is you guys cannot afford to spend the money on the correct tools to do your own work on your bow equipment. So then you find methods to cut corners where otherwise you wouldn't have to.
> 
> I'd venture to say 80% of you are completely broke after making the purchase of a new bow that you go as short as putting a $40 rest on a $1000+ bow model.
> 
> ...


you can get a pretty good rest for 40 bucks


----------



## TADSR (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice and simple and good idea!


----------



## Spooled85 (Jan 5, 2022)

Whether or not its used for a bow or not, this looks like a handy little vise for $22 regardless haha!!


----------



## olmuleskinner (Oct 30, 2021)

I use one of these it's not perfect but works.








Vises Bench Swivel w/ Clamp 3" Tabletop Vise Tilt Rotates 360° Work Bench Tool | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vises Bench Swivel w/ Clamp 3" Tabletop Vise Tilt Rotates 360° Work Bench Tool at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## tj charby (Jan 26, 2011)

flytheedge said:


> A bow was never intended to be put into a vise through the stabilizer hole. Over time, you weaken the internal threads. The entire insert can pull out, and you can definitely booger up the aluminium threads. The riser was never designed to handle that sort of load. The limbs, however ARE designed to be flexible and can be pressed.
> 
> For my money, I'll purchase a tool designed for the job ahead of saving a few bucks for the short term and something nasty going wrong with my bow.
> 
> ...


Flytheedge is right I had a Mathews bow and I broke my threads and I had to replace it. I was lucky that’s all I broke. Great idea until something bad happens


----------



## lcasanova1 (Jun 18, 2014)

RVA said:


> Seen someone post this before but was so impressed with it figured I would share. $25 at harbor freight and a bolt. Allows for full manipulation of the bow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

